# hiniker c plow questions



## DavidF250 (Sep 22, 2008)

have had hiniker c plow two seasons the blade will not angle while on the ground but will while in the air. I have made sure that all my connection have good contact anyone dealt with this issue


----------



## 02f250superduty (Oct 1, 2008)

no idea friend. I am looking at snow plows and was wondering what you thought about your cplow. Right now I have it narrowed down to Hiniker c-plow or scoop not sure which one so I am looking for some input and reviews.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

does the pump run when you try to angle the blade while it's on the ground?


----------



## DavidF250 (Sep 22, 2008)

what is so great about it is that in reverse aftera long wind row you can angle it and drag back half a blades worth down the lot and ue the blade to stop your truck insted of the brakes.Or if you cut a lot in half snow to one end and snow to the other you can drop the C part over and when coming to the split mark stay off brake and pull that side another 20 or thirty feet on your reverse so that you can start another run. I got my cplow as my first plow price was right and wasn't concerned with the features of the plow was just going to use it as a straight blade but after my contracts I stated using it on drives and I'll tell ya it was sweet. I was able to get within inches of doors docks store front entrances and back blade it to bare concrete. Some of my drives had been driven on but with that being said it still took it to concrete I swear I love mine and is a great starter plow if you are moving away from drives and towards more profitable account. If I do my residentials 26 including side walks I am abl to get them all done with the help of a sidewalk in a third of the time even alone you dont have to get out of the truck except to do the side walks and three inches of the garagedoor awsome plow honestly this year getting a 8.5 boss with wings


----------



## DavidF250 (Sep 22, 2008)

the pump does run took apart the hx head caps and cleaned the all out my seales were good on the bullet shaped piece inside but still doesnt work right going to push hydrolic in compleetly and try that fluid is good and no air in lines i dont know but running out of time to get this figured out dealer is two hrs frm here and am not trying to take it to thm to look at it ill loose to much money


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

you could have a bad coil.
try swapping it with another and see if it changes anything.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Pressure relief valve out of spec?


----------

